# Macro Fly



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

lots 'o hairs


----------



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

Two flies were sat on a turd when one of them farted. The other immediately retorted. "Do you mind, I'm having my lunch!

Martin


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Great pictures







but flies really are ugly little bleeders aren't they


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Excellent pics. What camera/lens?


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Sony 717 ... it has an excellent Carl Zeiss lens (38-190mm) and a 20mm macro


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Brilliant work, GD.


----------



## Another_Dom (Apr 5, 2005)

Not as good a macro shot but this is about as close as I wanted to get to the thing!







Anyone know what it is? I was told a locust but I thought they were more like big crickets. I should add that this is decidedly not my field.

Cheers,

Dom.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Thats a Praying Mantis .... and a great shot Dom.

Love the antennae


----------

